# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Streaming vido sur iPhone

## fghjk

Bonsoir,
Est ce que vous avez une ide sur le streaming en live sur iPhone?
J'ai utilis la class MPMoviesPlayer pour lire un fichier enregistr sur un serveur mais je n'ai pas pu lire un flux vido.

----------


## KorWipe

Je te conseille de lire la doc HTTP Live Streaming du SDK, bcp d'informations intressantes ainsi que cela http://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-panto...reaming-00.txt

La vido doit tre encode avec des paramtres spcifiques (H264, Base line, ....), tout est dans la doc.

----------


## fghjk

Merci bcp pour votre rponse,
J'ai lu les recommandations pour le streaming, mais je n'ai pas pu lire le flux video avec MPMoviesPlayerController.
J'ai voulu savoir s'il y a un autre moyen pour lire un flux video sur iPhone
Merci bcp

----------


## KorWipe

Est-ce que tu peux lire la vido par l'intermdiaire de Safari ?
Tant que ca marche pas, il y a un problme d'encodage

Si ca marche, il y a un problme dans ton code, dans ce cas il faut regarder l'erreur retourner par le controller MPMoviePlayerController

----------


## fghjk

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre rponse,
en effet, j'ai pu lire le flux video moyannant le serveur de streaming wowzaMediaServer et VLC, 
vous pouvez trouvez les instructions que j'ai suivi sur ce lien:
http://www.wowzamedia.com/quickstart.html#vod

PS: pour le streaming avec le sdp file, j'ai modifi le fichier de configuration pour faire fonctionner le vido streaming,
J'essayerai de le publier sur le net ce weekend, mais si vous tes presss, je peux vous l'envoyer.

----------


## KorWipe

De mon cot, j'ai suivi ces instructions (Streaming to the iPhone and iPod Touch (live, vod, multi-bitrate) - Wowza Media Server Forums), aussi bien pour la VOD que pour le streaming live (utilis dans l'appli Demoscene TV).

----------


## fghjk

Bonsoir,
je te souhaite une bonne anne 2010,
Dis moi, est ce que tu as un certain retard en visualisant le flux video sur iPhone, car j'ai un dcalage de 30 seonde entre le flux rel et le flux affich sur iPhone

----------


## KorWipe

> Bonsoir,
> je te souhaite une bonne anne 2010,
> Dis moi, est ce que tu as un certain retard en visualisant le flux video sur iPhone, car j'ai un dcalage de 30 seonde entre le flux rel et le flux affich sur iPhone


le dcalage des 30 sec correspond  la taille du buffer du controller vido, donc c'est normal.
3 segments de 10 sec avec 1 segment = 1 fichier .ts 

Bonne anne  toi aussi

----------


## fghjk

Merci bcp pour votre aide,
Est ce qu'on peut mininuer la taille du buffer?

----------


## KorWipe

> Merci bcp pour votre aide,
> Est ce qu'on peut mininuer la taille du buffer?


Il me semble que wowza le permet, mais cela n'est pas du coup conseill.

Si la valeur est plus petite (genre = 5 sec), le serveur va tre beaucoup plus sollicit et il y a un risque de bufferrisation durant la lecture cote client. Si on multiplie cette surcharge par le nombre de clients connects, le serveur risque d'tre pas top.
Apple recommande 10 sec de leur cot.

----------


## fghjk

Merci bcp,



> le dcalage des 30 sec correspond  la taille du buffer du controller vido, donc c'est normal.
> 3 segments de 10 sec avec 1 segment = 1 fichier .ts


Une dernire question ,est ce qu'on peut diminuer le nombre de segment de 3  1 segment.
Je m'excuse du derangement mais je n'ai pas une ide sur les fichiers Playlist

----------


## KorWipe

> Merci bcp,
> 
> Une dernire question ,est ce qu'on peut diminuer le nombre de segment de 3  1 segment.


pas  ma connaissance

----------


## richardgo

Bonjour,

Je stream un flux en direct
rtsp://88.191.60.91:8000/my_stream.sdp

Est-il possible de le lire sur l'iphone et comment faire?
Merci

----------


## fghjk

Bonjour,
En effet, iPhone ne supporte pas tous les types du flux video, de plus d'aprs mes connaissances, il ne supporte que le protocole HTTP, donc tu ne peux pas faire le streaming directement via le protocole RTSP
De plus pour faire le streaming tu ne peux pas utiliser un tel lien rtsp://88.191.60.91:8000/my_stream.sdp mais plutt http://ipadress/playlist.m3u8

j'ai rsolu mon problme en utilisant les serveurs VLC et wowzamedia.
j'ai encod le flux video initiale (dans ton cas rtsp://88.191.60.91:8000/my_stream.sdp)  au flux support par iphone moyennant vlc
puis j'ai utilis wowzamedia pour lire ce flux sur iPhone. (le wowzamedia gre les morceaux playlist.m3u8

voici l'article que j'ai utilis 
Using VLC with Wowza Server (native RTP) - Wowza Media Server Forums

----------


## richardgo

Bonjour,

Concernant Wonza Mdia Server, doit-il s'install sur:

- Sur mon PC en local?
- Sur un serveur ddi type dedibox?
avec quelque type de distribution par exemple debian ou autres?

Merci

----------


## fghjk

Tu peux l'installer sur n'importe quel machine, 
Personellemet, je l'ai install sur une machine XP, sur laquelle j'ai install aussi  VLC

concernant les distributions, il y a des versions sur Linux , Mac et Windows
http://www.wowzamedia.com/store.html

voici l'architecture de ma solution

iPhone =====>Ma machine XP =======> camera (source de flux video)


PS: si tu cherches une solution sur Linux, tu peux essayer le logiciel FFMpeg (tuto http://www.ioncannon.net/programming...rce-segmenter/) 
franchement, je n'ai test cette solution car elle necessite un OS linux

----------


## Huilok

Bonjour a tous, je dbute en programmation iPhone, et je suis bloqu sur quelque chose.
J'ai soumis une application iPhone sur l'app store, mais celle ci a t refus car je n'utilisais pas leurs protocole...
Ayant fait des recherche, je ne comprend pas vraiment ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour "obir" a apple...
J'ai dj les vidos sur mon serveur. Elles sont toutes encods et je pense qu'elles conviennent au exigence de la pomme.
A prsent, il faut que je decoupe ces vidos, mais je bloque. Je rappel que j'ai lu la doc, j'ai lu les man (mediastreamsegmenter...). Si je me retrouve ici, c'est que je bloque vraiment. ALors me retourne a vous pour un gnreux coup de pouce. ^^

----------

